# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Школа фигурантов и семинар по защите с Райно Флюгге 10-16 сентября, Новосибирск, СДКЦ

## ЗакусАЙ

Сибирский дрессировочный кинологический центр (СДКЦ) с 10 по 16 сентября проводит семинар по защите и тренинг фигурантов с Райно Флюгге (Канада) http://www.germanshepherddogs.ca/about.html 

Тема семинара по защите - формирование правильного отношения собаки к защитной службе, использование драйвов в защите, работа над переключением состояний собаки. 

Тема фигурантского тренинга - работа помощника по защите в ИПО. 

Место проведения - Новосибирск. Конкретная площадка и размещение будут определены чуточку позже. 

Стоимость участия зрителей - 2 тысячи рублей за все дни. Участие в защитном семинаре с собакой - 5 тысяч рублей, участие в фигурантском треннинге - 5 тысяч рублей. Желающие участвовать в семинаре со своей собакой и в фигурантском треннинге на вторую часть получают скидку в 50 процентов (то есть 7500 за оба мероприятия). Участие оплачивается только полностью (по дням оплаты не будет). 

Расписание: 

10 - прилет Райно и заезд участников. 

11-12 - защитный семинар. 

13-14-15 - фигурантский тренинг. 

16 - окончание. 

Телефон для справок 8-913-913-31-15. 

Email: oper-1982@mail.ru 

ICQ 562884522 

Спасибо.

----------

